# Hair help?



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I remember a while ago there was talk about hair being either long enough to put up or short enough not to get in the way. Well, I've done the former for 20 years and I'm seriously considering going the latter direction now. 

Hints? Suggestions? Help?!? My hair is very fine and somewhat wavy/curly.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Just cut it. You don't like it, change it in a month. That is one of the best things about short hair. Hair grows back. If you can't take a risk with your follicles...

Cheers,
C


----------



## milenine (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't cut it too short. Very few women look good with short hair? Do you look anything like Cameron Diaz?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have pretty fine wavy (mildly curly depending on what products I put in it) hair. Last time I cut it short it was a disaster. Without any weight from length to hold it down it had a mind of its own. One side up, the other sticking straight out, some down.... it took a lot of styling products and time with a curling iron to look like I didn't just stick my finger in a lightsocket. Generally, I'm not wiling to spend more than 30 seconds a day on my hair.... so I've learned that short hair is not for me.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

styling products? Curling iron?


__
https://flic.kr/p/170099955


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

connie said:


> I have pretty fine wavy (mildly curly depending on what products I put in it) hair. Last time I cut it short it was a disaster. Without any weight from length to hold it down it had a mind of its own. One side up, the other sticking straight out, some down.... it took a lot of styling products and time with a curling iron to look like I didn't just stick my finger in a lightsocket. Generally, I'm not wiling to spend more than 30 seconds a day on my hair.... so I've learned that short hair is not for me.


That's kind of what I'm worried about. *gulp* Still, I have a hard time imagining it could be worse than it is now....

Leaning twards something like this- without the peroxide! OK, but maybe a little red... cuz I'm not quite soccer-mom YET.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I still think about that thread! Because now my hair is longer than it's been in ages, and I'm dying to cut it short.......think of how easy that would be, I'd save a fortune in products and shampoo/conditioner, so little drying time, so cool in summer..........but it also has a mind of its own when short. Grrr.

I hate when guys say, "don't cut it! Long hair is cuter!" Such B.S. As if they're looking at our _hair,_ jeeeez. 

That style is cute, though. A friend of mine has that cut and it's very stylish. A bit of mousse and you're done....maybe not as easy for curly hair, gotta blow it out.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*Chuky*



chuky said:


> styling products? Curling iron?
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/170099955


OK - so you are probably the exception to the rule. _That_ short looks totally cute on you!!!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Thx! 

The real trick with short hair is that you have to get it cut every 4 weeks. This is good if you like the person that cuts your hair and if your salon has nice tea, free massages and lots of eye-candy. This is bad if you are stuck in a tiny salon by yourself with a crazy chick named Yolanda (not that that has ever happened to me). 

I have also found that the ability to find a person who does good short hair is pretty much dictated by location. People in cities like Seattle and SLC are less likely to conform to one look, and it is pretty easy to find a ton of great stylists who do a lot of short hair. I had a very hard time finding someone in LA (where hair tends to be pretty conformist), until I found a guy from Ireland who had a salon there (but d*mn haircuts are expensive in LA). If you are in Ellensburg, you might have a harder time finding just that person, based on numbers. There are tons of awesome stylists in Seattle. 

Based on what I have seen, I would bet that a town like Pittsburgh would have great salons, but that trying to get your short hair on in a place like Houston would be tough. I only ever see senior women with very old-school short hair in Texas. You might end up with a wash and set there!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey, do you know of any good stylists in Seattle? Not having gone to a real salon in those 20 years is a definite disadvantage- I couldn't tell you who's good at all!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Christine said:


> ...I hate when guys say, "don't cut it! Long hair is cuter!" Such B.S. As if they're looking at our _hair,_ jeeeez....


Ug. I think you're talking about my husband. He mutters something about 'butch' every time I talk about cutting my hair, and then asks if I want to look like the manly-checkout-woman at the local grocery store....

He actually didn't completely hate the style I picked out above though, which is an improvement.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Michelle at Ooh La's in Fremont.
Ph: 206.547.6743

My sister has been going there for years. She has had several cuts that remind me of the one you posted. Super cute. She does good color, too. Make sure you take the picture in, especially since you won't be good at describing what you want yet...

If for some reason you don't like it, don't freak out. Just try something else 4 weeks later, and rock the Jackie-in-Athens look in between if you have to:

https://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2007RTW/BURBERRY/DETAILS/00080m.jpg


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Ug. I think you're talking about my husband. He mutters something about 'butch' every time I talk about cutting my hair, and then asks if I want to look like the manly-checkout-woman at the local grocery store....
> 
> He actually didn't completely hate the style I picked out above though, which is an improvement.


I've gotten that, but you know what , t**** s***, it's MY hair!!!! He's not the one that had babies grabbing onto it all the time. I don't hassle him about the seasonal beard/no beard thing. OK, one time it got really really short and I agreed that it was too short, but after 20 years of short hair I've found a length I really like. I guess I've kind of got the Joan Baez thing going on.

Chuky, that is so cute.

I love short hair. Finding a good stylist is critical. I fired one about a year ago as she cut it weird and it was doing an Elvis thing, ew. I love the gal I have now. I go about every six weeks.

as for the guys chiming in.... nobody asked you. You aren't the ones that have to wash it and deal with it. Hopefully your women don't tell you how to wear your hair!!

Formica


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Christine, Formica...the rule stands - NEVER CUT YOUR HAIR!

Now, my wife did cut her hair once and donated the hair to Locks of Love, which I am all for, but it's taken years to grow it back to the same length and it's just not the same. Other gfs have gone short and it's always the same...regret, remorse and waiting. My wife's hair is one of her best attributes - everyone loves her hair and it's what gets her noticed first, so for her to cut it is silly. Thankfully, now she understands!

Good luck!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Reading between these lines is just too much fun. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out The Sartorialist. Some of the people he features have great cuts, and in real world situations. I have seen some cute stuff here and you can tell what it looks like on an ordinary day.

http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/

Trivia - best place I have seen so far for short hair - the Basque country in Spain. Really creative, lots of style variety.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> Sorry Christine, Formica...the rule stands - NEVER CUT YOUR HAIR!


Whose rule is that?


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

formica said:


> Whose rule is that?


Man Law!  :thumbsup: ...like no fruit in beer n' stuff.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

um, yeah, figured it was something like that.....   :nono:


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

About 15 years ago I had hair down to my waste and decided to cut it all the way to above my ears at one time. I have not gone long since, In fact I have gone even shorter ,at time maybe only an inch long on top. It is hard to find a stylist to go this short because they have had bad experiences with woman complaining, but the way I see it is it will grow back. My hair is straight and now quite gray at 47 but I love the freedom on it being short and not taking hours to dry. After a ride I can just wet it down and rub it dry and it is good till I can get a shower. 

Talk to a stylist about what would look good for you, I look like my sister and she had short hair so I knew what I would look like.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Can a long haired guy join?
I got my hair cut short when getting a sort of military temp job in 1996. I had a few more of those and in the mean time just thought that looking like a Marine was not so bad:skep: Also I always thought that the phase where the hair is long enough to get into my nose but too short to slide out of it was absolutely terrible.

Now I've been letting my hair grow for over a year and it is almost long enough to stay completely in a pony tail. The old hair is still somewhere in the house. We joked that the hair will be taken out when our daughter brings home a long haired BF and I take out the shotgun:eekster:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Formica, you ROCK. And I think I started to channel your hair attitude long before I made this post, LOL....


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> That's kind of what I'm worried about. *gulp* Still, I have a hard time imagining it could be worse than it is now....
> 
> Leaning twards something like this- without the peroxide! OK, but maybe a little red... cuz I'm not quite soccer-mom YET.


I am a hair stylist and just want to warn you that the style in that pic is not low maintence for someone with fine hair. I am not trying to discourage you but just want you to be well informed.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! Looks exactly like what I need!


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

*Short hair rules!*

I've kept my hair fairly short for a long time. Longer hair just doesn't look good on me, I have a long oval face an it makes me look drawn out. My hair is also fine and has some crazy waves that are in the wrong place. BUT it is so much easier to style and after a ride I fluff it up with my fingers and it looks great. I say go for it!

For you ladies who let the opinion of a man or men drive your hair length choice, you may as well give it all up to them now. Do you let a man decide what you're going to wear, eat, where to live, or ride?

Your man should accept you for what you are regardless of what your hair looks like. Would he stay with you if you went through chemo and lost all your hair (it takes years to grow back!)? It's your head, do with it what YOU want to!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> Sorry Christine, Formica...the rule stands - NEVER CUT YOUR HAIR!


For the record:

1. Women's hair can change dramatically through life due to age and hormonal madness, so your wife's Big Cut corresponding to it 'never being the same afterwards' may have been purely coincidental. I've been amazed to hear how many women's hair texture, curl, density, even color has changed *permanently *after pregnancy. And of course there's always the joys of menopause....

2. Not every woman has long flowing locks that make people say "wow!"- in a good way that is. I happen to find myself in this category these days, although that wasn't always the case (see #1). 
Looks like I can either cry in my beer about it, wear hats/scarfs/burqas, get a long flowing wig... or cut it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Understanding Men 101*



formica said:


> I've gotten that, but you know what , t**** s***, it's MY hair!!!! He's not the one that had babies grabbing onto it all the time. I don't hassle him about the seasonal beard/no beard thing. OK, one time it got really really short and I agreed that it was too short, but after 20 years of short hair I've found a length I really like. I guess I've kind of got the Joan Baez thing going on.
> 
> Chuky, that is so cute.
> 
> ...


I won't chime in about the hair, but:

Formica, I can deal with your honesty and actually appreciate it far more than I would care to have my opinion invalidated because I don't give the answer you want to hear. It _is_ your hair and you can do what you want with it. Do what you have to do and let the chips fall where they may.
----------
christine/v-slo, I just don't see why you'd call BS on guys/your husband and make out like he doesn't really care at all because it doesn't make sense for him to go out of his way to give you an answer you _don't_ want to hear. If he didn't care or cared very little, he would have probably just given you the ol' "whatever" and moved on.

You may not like or agree with his opinion, but if honesty and intimacy are important to you, I think you could at least value his honesty while he still respects you enough to tell you the truth about how he really feels....... especially when it appears that you sought his opinion to begin with.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

it's just hair ladies...it grows back...I find it so sad how women are sooo afraid to cut their hair for fear of the unknown...if it looks bad, so what...get over it...looks aren't everything, especially if it only lasts a few months...free yourself, change your look for once, and explore the unknown...there's no need to have the same hairdo for your whole life or even more than a few years...

btw...my hair recently went from past the middle of my back to Chuky's style in one cut...it shocks you, but it's fun!!!! and there's no fly aways in my mouth anymore... 
but I will grow it back out again and enjoy all the hairstyles in between...and then repeat in a few years...

and for all you guys that say don't cut it, you don't look the same, it's too butch...I feel sooooo frickin' sorry for the women that are with you...I hope you never go bald, you may get the same treatment back that you deserve...:nono: your superficial relationship probably won't last through it...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

chad1433 said:


> Sorry Christine, Formica...the rule stands - NEVER CUT YOUR HAIR!
> 
> Now, my wife did cut her hair once and donated the hair to Locks of Love, which I am all for, but it's taken years to grow it back to the same length and it's just not the same. Other gfs have gone short and it's always the same...regret, remorse and waiting. My wife's hair is one of her best attributes - everyone loves her hair and it's what gets her noticed first, so for her to cut it is silly. Thankfully, now she understands!
> 
> Good luck!


*What?* I've done the long hair thing (below my butt) to the extreme short and back again, but have NEVER lost my ability to manage it. Mine's super fine and straight, will NOT perm, and gets dyed red periodically. For riding I've cut it to just above the shoulders. I don't have to eat hair when doing descents (big problem before) because it came out of the pony tail holders and I promise you that in the summer it's much, much, much cooler.:thumbsup: As for it being a big mistake to cut it, I'm vain about my hair and get just as many compliments now as I did when it was long and personally would rather be comfortable on the trails than sitting in salons all the time. I think the key word is adaptability. Each length of hair has pros and cons. You need to list out which ones matter most to you and then decide. Good luck!!!

Formica, it's funny you talking about your husband's reaction. I freaked the first time mine cut his hair to almost a crew cut. He gets beautiful wavy hair when he grows it out, but in summer now it goes bye-bye. The beard/mustache get a once a week shave, though.

Fiona


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have to add this caveat to my comment about hubby's reaction. That was like, um, 20 years ago, it was _one_ particular time it was cut VERY short.Lets' face it ladies, he knows my femininity and womanly appeal does not stem from my hairstyle.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It's true, there are two women in my office who recently got their hair cut to chin and mid-neck length, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## mtbjen (Jan 31, 2004)

I have short hair. The longest it's been has been just below my shoulders. Any longer, and it's stringy. My hair is blonde and fairly fine, but has a slight natural curl/waviness.

I've finally found a stylist who cuts my hair PERFECTLY. It's right about the length at the bottom of my ears, with some layers throughout that complement my curls and makes them come out. Ever since going to this stylist, I get compliments on my hair and people say I look skinnier. She seems to cut it a little shorter on the top than I'm used to, but it always seems to look good. It's all about finding the right person who is good at cutting short hair. I asked a friend whose short hair always looks good who she went to, and that's how I found my current stylist.

As far as ease of use: I shower. I wash my hair. I brush it out, dab in a little curl-boosting gel or mousse and fluff it up. I round-brush dry just the very front since I have a cow-lick right in the front and it needs to be "trained". Otherwise, that's it. I can ride, take off my helmet, fluff it up, and I'm good to go.

Another plus: my husband prefers it short. He looks at old pictures of me from when my hair was "long" and makes a face.

Edit: Here's a recent pic:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> as for the guys chiming in.... nobody asked you. You aren't the ones that have to wash it and deal with it. Hopefully your women don't tell you how to wear your hair!!
> 
> Formica


I admit it - I tell my husband how to wear his hair. He always wants to shave it all off and it's not a good look on him. He didn't mind me drastically changing the color recently, but I know he digs it when I have braids sticking out of my helmet (skiing, biking, on motos, whatever). Luckily I like my hair that way. But I'd take his preference into consideration since he does the same for me. I'd definitely be annoyed if it was a one sided thing, but it's not.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm the one that encouraged my husband to peel his head. He's never gone back. 

Aside from the obvious advantages when he's working in the powder coat paint room of the steel plant- where flying colored dust particles interact with sweat pouring out while working in front of brazillion-degree-furnaces- I suspect the haircut and his highly irritated glower have prevented him from getting picked for jury duty more than once.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Cato said:


> For you ladies who let the opinion of a man or men drive your hair length choice, you may as well give it all up to them now. Do you let a man decide what you're going to wear, eat, where to live, or ride?
> 
> Your man should accept you for what you are regardless of what your hair looks like. Would he stay with you if you went through chemo and lost all your hair (it takes years to grow back!)? It's your head, do with it what YOU want to!


It's pretty sick that you think "I like your hair long" equals "I would leave you if you got cancer". People are allowed to have preferences. I like my husband with his hair not all shaved off. His hair looks sexy to me, so I ask him not to cut it all off. If he went bald - oh well. It's not that big of a deal. But I don't see any reason not to enjoy it in the meantime.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

Some guys are nuts about long hair. I have clients that are afraid to cut their hair because of what their hubby will say. I have one client who said her husband refused to sleep with her when I colored her hair dark for the first time. The funny thing is he has a big Angelina Jolie fettish.I don't know if it is a control thing or the guys just not liking change. I think the most important thing with a hair style is how it fits your life style not how it looks. If your a princess type go for the fussy style but if you are active and don't have the time fuss with it get something nice and simple( dosn't always have to be short) no one should be a slave to their hair. A thing one of my clients did to help her husband see it her way was to make him blow dry her long hair for a few days by the end of it he wanted to cut it off himself.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

connie said:


> I have pretty fine wavy (mildly curly depending on what products I put in it) hair. Last time I cut it short it was a disaster. Without any weight from length to hold it down it had a mind of its own. One side up, the other sticking straight out, some down.... it took a lot of styling products and time with a curling iron to look like I didn't just stick my finger in a lightsocket. Generally, I'm not wiling to spend more than 30 seconds a day on my hair.... so I've learned that short hair is not for me.


Sounds a lot like mine. Not only did I have to spend forever on it when it was short, but all efforts were in vain if there was any humidity outside. Though the "bed-head-I-don't-own-a-comb" look seems to be in now around here.  I also didn't like being mistaken for a boy when I had short hair. Shoulder length is good for me... long enough for braids/ponytails, short enough that it doesn't take hours to dry.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

Thick curly hair is best left long or cut realy short. Anywhere in the middle is a lot of work. The realy short option dose not work for everyone.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

:lol:


Johnny Hair Boy said:


> . A thing one of my clients did to help her husband see it her way was to make him blow dry her long hair for a few days by the end of it he wanted to cut it off himself.


That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

milenine said:


> Don't cut it too short. Very few women look good with short hair?


Most women look good with short hair. In fact, I love chicks with shaved heads. Buzz it off.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> A thing one of my clients did to help her husband see it her way was to make him blow dry her long hair for a few days by the end of it he wanted to cut it off himself.


That's pretty funny! I know I have a blow dryer somewhere. I use it maybe 2 or 3 times a year when for some reason I'm getting dressed up enough that going out with damp/wet hair doesn't seem appropriate.  (Though usually I wash my hair at night and when I wake up it's dry.) I can't even fathom using a blow dryer regularly. Plus, if I leave my hair to dry naturally, it gets a nice amount of curl to look good all by itself. Blow dry it and then it needs to get flat ironed or something... that doesn't happen much. Usually only when I'm at the hairdresser and someone else is doing it!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Aside from the obvious advantages when he's working in the powder coat paint room of the steel plant- where flying colored dust particles interact with sweat pouring out while working in front of brazillion-degree-furnaces-


That's awesome, did the color stick? I'd love to have some metallic finish highlights...

Actually, I would have loved it, before I went too bald for long hair (thing David Crosby) and shaved my head.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> For the record:
> 
> 1. Women's hair can change dramatically through life due to age and hormonal madness, so your wife's Big Cut corresponding to it 'never being the same afterwards' may have been purely coincidental. I've been amazed to hear how many women's hair texture, curl, density, even color has changed *permanently *after pregnancy. And of course there's always the joys of menopause....


Even the slightly less hormonally mad male of the species can go through a change. Around the time I reached my 20s, my hair just got a lot curlier. Used to be totally straight, it got wavy and even curly in the short parts. Oh, and it started a slow retreat from the top and front of my head.

And then there's the hair on the rest of my body, which is on an aggressive march to total domination.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats what I mean when I say it is more important for your style to fit your lifestyle than anything else. I get a lot of flack from other stylists about my opinion but I could care less how fancy and trendy a style is if the person can't (or won't) manage it on there own. I guess becuase I am into the outdoors myself I perfer the look of nice natural looking hair over some trendy hollywood looking style. As for the women that took the plunge and where afraid of what their husbands would say. I can't think of a single case where the guy didn't eventualy get over it. As far as I know my work has never caused a divorice.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> ... As for the women that took the plunge and where afraid of what their husbands would say. I can't think of a single case where the guy didn't eventualy get over it. As far as I know my work has never caused a divorice.


LOL, Love it!

My hair is fine but it actually has quite a bit of curl, so it will be interesting to see what they can come up with. Growing it out as a teenager was my combined act of rebellion and surrender- I've NEVER had a cut that IMO didn't end up looking stupid, but then my mother has the total 180 hair of mine and I think her ideas for the hairdressers were horribly misguided (mid length blunt cuts or 80's bi-levels+ wavy/curly hair = unpredictable 'wings' sticking out everywhere- especially around my ears).

Just getting my hands wet and running fingers through perks it right up... can't say the same for all styling products, which is hard for many people to understand (including mom, who still thinks hairspray is the answer to EVERYTHING even though it tends to make my hair flat after a couple hours). If memories from over 20 years ago serve it tends to get curlier as it gets shorter. Bangs are hopeless as I have major cowlick-itis on my temples, but thankfully I look better without 'em anyway.

I'm still leaning towards a very short inverted bob. But we'll see. I really don't mind spending a few minutes on it in the morning if it will pay off... all I've ever had was hours of fighting with minimal results, or growing it out, putting it up, and trying to forget about it.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

A graduated bob would propably be best for your hair. Keeping the top and front almost all one length with only minimal layers. It is good for two reasons it is long enough that your hair shouldn't go crazy with the curls and if you don't like it is relativly easy to grow out from that style. If the front is left long and heavy enough you should be able to get away with very little work. Like evryone else said do what makes you happy and it will allways grow back.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> A thing one of my clients did to help her husband see it her way was to make him blow dry her long hair for a few days by the end of it he wanted to cut it off himself.


I knew a gal with hair almost down to her knees. She washed it every day and it was about 1 hour out of every single day to wash/dry it. She even took a collapsible bucket on backpacking trips. I guess if you are into the whole Crystal Gayle/Godiva thing.... When it is THAT long I can't think of anyone it looks good on.
Jonny Hair Boy has been appointed official hair consultant for the Women's Lounge. I can do that, right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess I brought it on my self  no problem I can come up with MTB specific styles for all. :thumbsup:


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Chad - A woman isn't defined by her hair but her heart.

That being said, anyone have a good stylist in Denver (pref. downtown area)? I've long hair that I don't layer - nothing. It seems I get a lot of scissor-happy types who cut more than I've asked. I tried going to the Aveda school (I work downtown and can get a cut on my lunch) thinking a blunt cut would be easy - now the front is a good 1.5 inches longer than the back. Before that I went to some spend-y little boutique place in Cherry Creek. Not my scene.

Um, help?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

verslowrdr said:


> I remember a while ago there was talk about hair being either long enough to put up or short enough not to get in the way. Well, I've done the former for 20 years and I'm seriously considering going the latter direction now.
> 
> Hints? Suggestions? Help?!? My hair is very fine and somewhat wavy/curly.


Sounds like my hair. Very fine and gets very wavy once it reaches my collar. Right now my hair sits near the top of my shoulder blades when loose and to the bottom of them if stretched (and getting longer). Easiest to handle very short or at about the current length or longer. Because of how fine it is my hair does not get very bulky or heavy when long. My ex's hair is thick and she had issues with her helmet staying in place with long hair.

I pull my hair back into a ponytail with an elastic tie then add a head band or Buff when riding.

I do like long hair on women. Or short hair. If I like the woman her hair style does not really matter as long as she likes it.


----------



## The TamMeeH (Jun 27, 2006)

Wouldn't life just be so much easier if women didn't have to worry about their hairstyles as much as they do? My hair is pretty long and sometimes I wish I could just shave it all off and get rid of it, cept I don't want people thinking I'm a Britney Spears follower. Usually when I ride I put my hair in a braid, but even then it can still get in the way. I would love to go short, but I don't have the patience to fix my hair every morning, plus I don't have the face for short hair.  What's a girl to do?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*His Hairness!*



Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I guess I brought it on my self  no problem I can come up with MTB specific styles for all. :thumbsup:


I know I'm in no man's land but pardon me just chiming in... Ladies, maybe you could post some shots of your hairdos here so that Johnny himself can help you out...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Onie said:


> I know I'm in no man's land but pardon me just chiming in... Ladies, maybe you could post some shots of your hairdos here so that Johnny himself can help you out...


as always, when a guy comes into the WL asking for pictures...   he gets to go first.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> as always, when a guy comes into the WL asking for pictures...   he gets to go first.


And then we get Photoshop out and the REAL fun begins! :devil:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Chad - A woman isn't defined by her hair but her heart.


Actually it's a couple things just in front of her heart.

OK, I'll shut up now.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Actually it's a couple things just in front of her heart...


Waitaminute- are you actually my husband, just posing as someone else on here? :skep:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Waitaminute- are you actually my husband, just posing as someone else on here? :skep:


It's a commonly held opinion.

Seriously, the real quality of woman is in her heart and mind. But since we can't tell that at first sight, the taa-taas end up being a sort of a "cover of the book" judgment metric.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> Thx!
> 
> The real trick with short hair is that you have to get it cut every 4 weeks. This is good if you like the person that cuts your hair and if your salon has nice tea, free massages and lots of eye-candy. This is bad if you are stuck in a tiny salon by yourself with a crazy chick named Yolanda (not that that has ever happened to me).
> 
> ...


i totally agree with chuky. i cut my hair super-short (think Kate Moss pixie cut - see attached pic) about 10 years ago and have never had it longer than my chin since then.

the key, as chuky says, was getting it cut every 4-6 weeks and finding someone who could cut hair short & could make a super short haircut look feminine. when i lived in Montreal this wasn't a problem and i adored my stylist. i always came away from the salon feeling chic.

when i moved to the southeastern US this became more and more of a problem. most of the "pixie cuts" i got made me look more like a pre-pubescent boy with a bad haircut....and even worse color. they just weren't good with red in the south. blond is a much more popular and understood color here.

also, i had some sort of hormonal shift in my 30's and my hair went from straight to curly. finding someone who can cut curly hair is just as challenging as finding someone who can do short hair. combine the two and it is an exercise in futility in central NC. the end result was i spent 3 years with bad hair until i moved to Atlanta.

back in the "big city" i have a great salon, a great stylist, a great colorist, and a super cute cut that i can wear either curly or straight depending on my mood and how much effort i want to expend (never more than about 10 mintues). it's not as short as the pixie cut but short enough so that i don't have to think about it. i can dry it or not dry it. i can stuff it in a helmet (and it comes out looking like it's been stuffed into a helmet!! ).

all in all, i'm a huge fan of short hair. don't let the guys tell you differently.

however, verslowrdr, the cut you have chosen, while very cute, is NOT LOW MAINTENANCE (as someone else, more knowledgeable than I, mentioned)!! you are going to have to work to get it to look like that.

rt


----------

